# overclocking stability issue!!



## BULLZI (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi guyz.This is a really strange problem that i have faced last night.

My cpu is oc to 3 GHZ rite now(model - E6400).i had no stability issues for abt 1 and 1/2 months.Suddenly uesterday nite,my machine refused to boot showing a message "OVERCLOCKING FAILED".

I went to bios and lowered core clock by 5 and machine booted successfully.after that i again increased clock cpeed by 5 and rebooted successfully.machine also passed ORTHOS stress test for 8 hrs.

Note:- I didnt change anything except the core clock speed.

I really am confused why this strange thing happened.Plz help me out.

Thanks in advance.

noone there to help me?


----------



## 786 (Oct 9, 2007)

Are there any improper shutdown when the machine was booting or any hardware failure before?

First save your profile in Bios


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

no there was no improper shut down or hardware failure.thts really confusing.
my machine is running smoothly rite now bt then why that message??!!


----------



## 786 (Oct 10, 2007)

Usually this happens due to above reasons, I also have faced your prob, but if your PC is running smoothly then nothing to worry about


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

thnx @786 for ur help.i was getting a bit worried.

can it be a prob due to voltage fluctuation as i hv no UPS?


----------



## 786 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wwwhattttt??????? 

BUY UPS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

there s no current off in my area thts why i didnt get the UPS>


----------



## 786 (Oct 10, 2007)

Because of power fluctuation: this may damage your CPU, HDD, mobo.
Our Computers want a steady power supply and very good earthing

UPS rectifies all these and give us a steady flow of current


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks pal.
i will get an UPS this weekend.
650 one will suffice??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> thanks pal.
> i will get an UPS this weekend.
> 650 one will suffice??



Get UPS and thermal paste. Apply thermal paste once in every 3-4 months for extra cooling.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 10, 2007)

Smps ??


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

ok.
i ll do as u hv said.
my query once again, will 650 watt suffice?

Corsair HX 620 Watt


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2007)

BULLZI said:
			
		

> ok.
> i ll do as u hv said.
> my query once again, will 650 watt suffice?
> 
> Corsair HX 620 Watt



Can you post the full configuration of you pc?


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 10, 2007)

here s my full config:

C2D E6400 @ 3 GHZ on Zalman CNPS9700
Asus P5B Deluxe
XFX 7900 GT 256 MB
2*1 GB Corsair Dominator TwinX PC-8500 C5D
Antec 900
Corsair HX 620 Watt
Viewsonic VG 1921 WM 19" Widescreen


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

Your current PSU should be more than enough for this configuration. Get one UPS, apply some thermal paste. To keep the overclocked CPU stable, replace CPU's heatsink with a copper heat sink from antec/coolermaster.


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 11, 2007)

my ZALMAN CPU Cooler has copper heatsink.So there s no need for going another one.

i ll definitely use the thermal paste regularly .
thanx for ur suggestions.
well abt UPS, for the third time i m asking:

will 650 watt be sufficient?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

I would suggest 
Back-UPS RS 800VA 230V India
 APC Back-UPS RS, 540 Watts / 800 VA,Input 230V / Output 230V

Includes: CD with software, Cord management straps, Free trial of anti-virus : firewall : email privacy : system recovery and online backup software, USB cable, User Manual 


*www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR800-IN

*Batteries & Runtime*



 					 					 					 					 					 					 				      	 	    	  	 		 			 			 				 					Battery Type 				 			 			
 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                     	  						   	 	 	 		 					 			 				 			 			 			 		 		 	     	Maintenance-free sealed Lead-Acid battery with suspended electrolyte : leakproof	  	 	 	 	  	  				 				 			 	 			 			 			 			  			 			 			


 	   	 	 	    	  	 		 			 			 				 					Included Battery Modules 				 			 			
 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                     	  						   	 	 	 		 		 			 		 		 		 	     	1	  	 	 	 	  	  				 				 			 	 			 			 			 			  			 			 			


 	    	 	    	  	 		 			 			 				 					Typical recharge time 				 			 			
 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                     	  						   	 	 	 		 		 			 		 		 		 	     	8 hour(s)	  	 	 	 	  	  				 				 			 	 			 			 			 			  			 			 			


 	   	 	 	    	  	 		 			 			 				 					Replacement battery cartridge 				 			 			
 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                     	  						   	 	 	 		 		 			 				  				 			 		 	     	RBC32	  	 	 	 	  	  				 				 			 	 			 			 			 			  			 			 			


 	    	 	    	  	 		 			 			 				 					RBC™ Quantity 				 			 			
 		 			 				 			 			 			 			 			 			 				 				 				 				 				 				 					                     	  						   	 	 	 		 		 			 		 		 		 	     	1	  	 	 	 	  	  				 				 			 	 			 			 			 			  			 			 			


 	    	                   	      	     	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   	 		 	                                            	 	 		 		 		 	 	 		 			 				Typical Backup Time at Half Load   			
 			 				   17.6 minutes (270 Watts)




 	 	  	                                               	 		 		 	 	 		 			 				Typical Backup Time at Full Load 			 			
 			 				    5.3 minutes (540 Watts) 			






Since you have a 630W PSU, better go for 800VA as it gives more backup time.


----------



## BULLZI (Oct 11, 2007)

well can i add an extra battery with it?? i need to hv at least 45mins -1 hr
back up.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think you can add extra battery for this model.


----------



## 786 (Oct 11, 2007)

My suggestions, don't burn so much money if ur area doesn't have any "current off" 
There's no power prob also in my area, I use APC 550vA for safty

If u feel u need it, then u can buy


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 11, 2007)

U using the latest bios for ur mobo ??? The older bios's had divider issues , and me too faced problems with oc'ing .. solved by the latest bios  ...


----------



## 786 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, also look if any updates are available for ur bios

Thanks deathvirus_me for reminding me


----------

